# Citrucel pills vs. powder



## 15844 (Feb 2, 2006)

Does it make a difference?I've been taking the pills for a month, along with Calcium, and Culterelle...Saw my GI yesterday and he said I should be taking the powder?I took it and have had the worst stomach pains, so I'm back to the pill...Anyone think there is a difference? DO you think it matters?Thanks,Jane


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Whatever works for you, that's what I have to say.The pill's working, so why switch?! You're still intaking the fiber...so I wouldn't worry about what form it comes in.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

If you have both bottles in front of you check to see what the difference in dosage is. I think the pill form is 1 gram per pill, but having never taken it by the spoon, I don't know how much fiber is in each spoonful. Maybe it's more and you are getting pains because your body is adjusting to the extra fiber. Just a guess. Hope you get it figured out.Have a great day!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

This from the Citrucel site...All of our CITRUCELÂ® powder products (Regular Orange, Sugar-Free Orange, Clear Mix and Fiber Shake) contain two grams of methylcellulose (soluble fiber) per dose. CITRUCELÂ® caplets contain one gram of methylcellulose, in each two-caplet dose. In other words, you will need to take four caplets to achieve the same amount of fiber that is in one scoop of CITRUCELÂ® powder


----------



## 15844 (Feb 2, 2006)

I figured that was it...I only took 1/2 of the scoop, figuring it would be the same doasge as the one pill a day that I take.I'm not in the mood right now for the extra fiber and the couple of days that it takes my body to adjust, so I'm sticking with the one pill for now.I have to add VSL number 3 to the mix, so I want to take one thing at a time.Thanks for the info,Jane


----------

